

Nassim Taleb on the Financial Crisis - pelle
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2009/03/taleb_on_the_fi.html

======
jayamohan
Nassim Taleb is a wonderful thinker and writer. The fall of Fannie Mae was
hinted in his 2007 book 'Black Swan: The Impact of Highly Improbable' the
following sentence is a from his book - "The government-sponsored institution
Fannie Mae, when I look at its risks, seems to be sitting on a barrel of
dynamite, vulnerable to the slightest hiccup". Not only Nassim Taleb, I
remember George Soros referring to Fannie Mae and lurking troubled housing
market long before the onset of the financial crisis.

